# The Sun Explodes And You Have Just over  8 Minutes Left



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2015)

The 8 plus minutes is the time it takes for sunlight to reach  the earth . In this it It would take the same amount of time for the supernova  shockwave  to reach the earth. Knowing what coming ,how would you spend those 8 plus minutes ?

And yes I know our sun being a yellow sun is not candidate to go supernova , Wrong type and insufficient mass . Stars that go boom are usually massive Blue stars , Blue Giants  and Blue Hyper giants , because their stellar cores produce are Iron and they burn hotter and faster.   Some Red Giants go supernova as well .  Betelgeuse is one such candidate.


And as a bonus question, why are Blue Hyper giants smaller then Red Hyper giants?


----------



## kythe (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not sure we would have 8 minutes.  Since nothing travels faster than the speed of light, we wouldn't know the sun exploded immediately.  We would know 8 minutes later, when it reached us.  Our deaths would seem instantaneous.

8 minutes doesn't leave a lot of time for wrapping things up anyhow.  It would be worth spending any time at all meditating in order to die in a peaceful state of mind.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 21, 2015)

Assuming that somehow we knew that there was only 8 minutes and it was the sun going supernova, I'd probably try and contact a loved one - just to say goodbye and 'if there is another side, I'll see you there',  then, assuming that I had such things in my kitchen, I'd get a (bottle of) whisky and something very tasty to eat (no preparation time of course), find a nice spot outside and just take in the show and 'go with the flow'. I'd actually probably be quite excited to witness such a thing. 

Regarding the Blue/Red question, I haven't looked it up in the internet, but I assume it must be something to do with mass. Class O Blue hypergiants are of mass 100-150 Suns, so gravity is going to be more intense and probably confine the mass of the star to a smaller volume (although I'm sure you are going to get some really big ones still).  The red supergiants are from memory about 10-70 Sun masses and the red is caused by the outer layer being puffed out. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah, this takes me back to when I was a kid in the eighties, and conversations revolved around what we'd do if the four minute warning went. Nice that we now get twice as long to decide, because the default teenage boy option of engaging in amorous activities with the art teacher (as if) no longer applies.


----------



## goldhawk (Feb 21, 2015)

Fly away in my FTL spaceship.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 21, 2015)

The correct Swiss answer is 'get on the road to Freiburg - everything happens ten years later there'.

Obviously the speed of light in the canton is a bit lower - probably indicated by the 50 and 60 signs when you get off the autoroute.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 21, 2015)

I can't imagine wanting to do anything with those 8 minutes except spend that entire time with any loved ones who happened to be within grabbing distance and holding them very close while I still had the chance. 

(All this supposes that those who somehow know of our upcoming annihilation could get the word out in eight minutes -- and at the same time trying to make the best use of _their_ remaining eight minutes.)


----------



## farntfar (Feb 21, 2015)

That gives me just enough time to recheck my word count for the 300 word challenge.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Feb 21, 2015)

Take up smoking again.


----------



## Dinosaur (Feb 21, 2015)

Get a decent case of wine from the cellar, assuming the spiders let me, and toast the wife for putting up with me.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2015)

Bizmuth said:


> Take up smoking again.



It's bad for your health.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 1, 2015)

I would want to be with my family .


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 22, 2015)

What if this happened on a day we put the clocks forward/back. Would it means we get an extra 60 minutes, or would we be toast earlier than expected if we put the clocks back? Or Forward?

.. I need to think about this, lol


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd be alright if it happened at night.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 22, 2015)

Dave said:


> I'd be alright if it happened at night.



Or better still: it happened on a bank holiday, because it would be cold, cloudy & raining and no one would know


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave said:


> I'd be alright if it happened at night.



 By morning everything will be so much clearer.


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2015)

Baylor - I guess you don't know that there is Larry Niven short story (also an Outer Limits episode) called _Inconstant Moon_ in which people on the far side of the Earth see the Moon and Jupiter brighten and realise that the Sun has gone Nova. They decide to enjoy what they think will be their last night on Earth. 



Spoiler



However, it is only a giant solar flare which only destroys the eastern hemisphere of the Earth.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 27, 2016)

It wouldn't be enough time to rematch past seasons of Game of Thrones.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Oct 28, 2016)

But you would not know what's coming, you can't see ahead of light!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 28, 2016)

hmmmm - have sex 7 times? At least the earth would finally move!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't think it would be enough time for me to reread *War and Peace*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2016)

I think I could could solve a Rubics cube in 8 minutes.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 20, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> I think I could could solve a Rubics cube in 8 minutes.



Easy...you take it apart then reassemble it. I think I managed to do that in under 40 seconds


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2016)

Venusian Broon said:


> Easy...you take it apart then reassemble it. I think I managed to do that in under 40 seconds




That's cheating, but it's a really good idea.


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Nov 21, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> hmmmm - have sex 7 times? At least the earth would finally move!!!


 Zing!


----------



## ErikB (Nov 22, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The 8 plus minutes is the time it takes for sunlight to reach  the earth . In this it It would take the same amount of time for the supernova  shockwave  to reach the earth. Knowing what coming ,how would you spend those 8 plus minutes ?
> 
> And yes I know our sun being a yellow sun is not candidate to go supernova , Wrong type and insufficient mass . Stars that go boom are usually massive Blue stars , Blue Giants  and Blue Hyper giants , because their stellar cores produce are Iron and they burn hotter and faster.   Some Red Giants go supernova as well .  Betelgeuse is one such candidate.
> 
> ...



8 minutes... Well the super induction filament detection systems in my vessel would have already alerted me to the photo mass shift preceding the incident long before the actual event but I suppose that in the last 8 minutes before concluding my report to my superiors I would enjoy an orbital view of the event while enjoying some microwave popcorn with a few human research subjects from the Hawaiian Tropics swimsuit model team (gathered purely for research purposes of course) and perhaps a couple of dogs. (A pet life form allowance for a successful mission to your world).

Also a rather fitting wrap up to my report entitled "Last days of the humans on planet 18247." Who'd have thought nature would beat you to the punch?

********

Oh and the reason why smaller hypergiants are blue is depression. Red hypergiants are firey and happy. Whereas smaller hypergiants are blue because let's face facts, no one likes to be the lesser sized hypergiants.

Detractors calling you "pseudo hypergiants," the bigger reds always making fun of you in the locker room. That's enough to make any tiny hypergiant blue, don't you think?



**********

8 minutes? Then we are free of Trump and Pence and Palin and Republicans forever?

And it only cost us the planet and our existence?

So worth it! What a bargain!

LOL.

(Hey, I'm an optimist!)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2016)

ErikB said:


> 8 minutes... Well the super induction filament detection systems in my vessel would have already alerted me to the photo mass shift preceding the incident long before the actual event but I suppose that in the last 8 minutes before concluding my report to my superiors I would enjoy an orbital view of the event while enjoying some microwave popcorn with a few human research subjects from the Hawaiian Tropics swimsuit model team (gathered purely for research purposes of course) and perhaps a couple of dogs. (A pet life form allowance for a successful mission to your world).
> 
> Also a rather fitting wrap up to my report entitled "Last days of the humans on planet 18247." Who'd have thought nature would beat you to the punch?
> 
> ...




.   Brilliant ! (LOL)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2016)

I think 8 minutes might give me just enough time to microwave and enjoy a hot Pocket meal .


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 27, 2016)

I wonder what would happen if Sol's explosion coincided with Daylight Saving Time, and we had to put the clocks forward or back (depending on the time of year). Therefore, will we already be dead, or still have 68 minutes to play with? 


(Disclaimer: This is a very random  (ridiculous) thought given that I have only just woken up and am in need of my first cup of tea of the day!)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> I wonder what would happen if Sol's explosion coincided with Daylight Saving Time, and we had to put the clocks forward or back (depending on the time of year). Therefore, will we already be dead, or still have 68 minutes to play with?
> 
> 
> (Disclaimer: This is a very random  (ridiculous) thought given that I have only just woken up and am in need of my first cup of tea of the day!)



The Daylight savings time angle is twisted but hilarious  (LOL)


----------

